# Small Loft



## A_LOTA_NOTA (Feb 15, 2012)

Does anyone have loft plans for 10 - 12 pigeons they would share? Something 4'X'4 and maybe 5' tall... 

Thank you


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

That will only hold 8 pigeon


----------



## almondman (Aug 22, 2009)

Would also depend on the breed of pigeon to be housed.


----------



## HmoobH8wj (Apr 7, 2011)

I do. Look at my video on YouTube


----------



## Nkloft (Jan 24, 2011)

And eventually they will have babies unless they all are males so I would suggest make it as big as you can u now IMO.


----------



## napcinco05 (May 10, 2011)

What part of the us are you from? Take a look at my album. Check out my loft


----------



## Zippy (Nov 20, 2011)

Napinco05 I really like your loft, especially those half round perches.


----------



## johnnyksspeedshop (Oct 12, 2007)

My loft is a 4x4 not including the aviary and actual standing room inside the loft is only 2x4, all the other space is taken by the nest boxes. I dont have plans for it since I just made it depending on the wood I had available, but it may give you an idea:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tEZOsK_GU3M&feature=g-upl&context=G2511b99AUAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

almondman said:


> Would also depend on the breed of pigeon to be housed.


yes and your location.


----------



## atvracinjason (Mar 4, 2010)

I did almost that exact loft....and then I modified and added a flypen...then I took it down and made a large loft...look up flyhome lofts...he built his lofts from used garage doors and affixes a dog run to the outside...his birds learn to trap nearly on thier own...he takes the dogrun down for racing season.


----------



## napcinco05 (May 10, 2011)

@zippy: thanks bro! 

@johnnyksspeedshop: i've seen your video and pictures before. that is a good looking loft to handle a small number of birds.


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Go with something a tad larger, maybe 4'x8'x6' tall.

Remember folks...in usa, building materials are generally done in 4' increments (plywood is 4x8 sheets, gypsum board/sheetrock is 4x8 sheets, lumber is often sold in 8' lengths, joist spacing is 16" or 24" on center ( so 2 or 3 joists get us to 48"/4' !)

...so use 4' as your standard 'unit' ~ 4x8, 4x12, 8x8, 12x16, etc. Less cutting, less labor....just slap 'em up.

"But I am not a builder !!!" One word. Craigslist.

Quick & easy:

(4) 4x4 pressure-treated or redwood posts set into concrete footings (you can go buy prefabricated concrete pedestals at any builder supply place (the kind where the post bottom slips right into the footing, no hardware necessary), then set them into a 12x12x6 dug hole and pour concrete around them).

~ another alternative is to pour a 4" thick concrete slab...but to do it *right* is likely more expensive than a wood floor, plus the wood floor elevates the loft off of the ground.

2x8 horizontal ledger boards bolted in thru the posts w/ a pair of 1/2" diameter bolts. This will be where the floor framing spans between.

2x4 or 2x6 floor joists at 16" on center, you can hang them from the 2x8 ledgers using standard joist hanger clips. Floor = 5/8" select structural (or redwood) plywood floor glued and nailed to the joists.

_Slope the floor just a bit in one direction towards the open wall_ (1/4" slope per foot) so it will drain when you hose it off. I suggest using an elastomeric paint on the plywood floor as it holds up to poops better than just plain plywood, and cleans up much more nicely.

Leave 12" between the bottom of joist and the ground (or to say it differently, elevate the floor platform approx 18" above the ground). 

Make the roof a sloped shed roof, use 2x4 roof rafters at 24" on center and 1/2" plywood roof with some sort of roofing (asphalt shingle or sheets, over building paper).

You can use heavy-gauge chicken wire for one or two sides of the loft, leave the other two or three sides closed with plywood siding or sheets. Use 2x4 studs to infill the solid walls.

Put in a door somewhere. Then furnish the interior as you like (nest boxes, shelves, perch areas, cut-in holes, pigeon doors, another interior wall, etc....) and depending on your climate create an indoor area if you like.

I suggest insulating the floor, ceiling/roof, and solid walls if you are in an area where there's winter weather.


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

BTW...I like everyone else's examples, too...nice work !...they are all sort of in the same idea.

My suggestion only uses the least amount of material, and simplest available stuff, to get the greatest square footage/volume.

(used to be an architect once...)


----------



## johnnyksspeedshop (Oct 12, 2007)

napcinco05 said:


> @zippy: thanks bro!
> 
> @johnnyksspeedshop: i've seen your video and pictures before. that is a good looking loft to handle a small number of birds.


Thank you, now its time to upgrade though! Time for a bigger one


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Just do a 1-bedroom addition !!!!! Maybe with a Jacuzzi ?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I would use hardware cloth, rather than chicken wire. Not strong enough, and rodents can climb right through it. Using heavy gauge hardware cloth is lots safer.


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Yes, darn'it...I have a bad habit of calling ANY wire mesh "chicken wire"...and that's quite wrong....


----------

